# MMI update campaign/recall/TSB?



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I took my car in for regular service and just got a call to authorize a software upgrade to the MMI.

The service advisor told me that it would take an additional 4 hours (!) so he wanted to make sure I was OK with it.
He mentioned that the update includes functionality fixes, new phone model integration, and "other things". Has anybody heard of this? Will I get Apple Carplay ? Apparently this is because of a recall/TSB (he actually just called it a factory campaign).

I can't find info on ROW recalls/TSBs/campaings online. The internet is _very_ US centric haha


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't heard of any MMI updates yet. In for updates however


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I am curious about this, and will have my wife check with the shop foreman tomorrow at her dealer....Ill report back.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I couldn't get to the dealer on time so my car is spending the night there. 
I'll report any changes when I pick it up.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

If you have an iphone, see if it fixed the broken Siri integration.


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

Fingers crossed this is a Siri fix at least. Car Play isn't gonna be updated to work for a while I doubt. But maybe i and totally wrong and that would be just fine by me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

Very interesting, hopefully this is worldwide. Ask if there is a list of all changes in this update.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

So I picked up the car and asked about the campaign. They were only able to tell me that it had "functionality improvements", but not which ones specifically because the factory information was not specific.

I haven't noticed any changes (no Apple Car Play ). As for the Siri integrations I didn't have a problem before, so I can't tell if they fixed it. I'm running an iPhone 5s.
If anyone has any details of what went on, please post them up here.


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update m_bolc. Can you share with us the version info that is now displayed in the "Setup MMI" screen? I get MHIG_US_AU_P1053 under "Software version" on my side.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

My software version is now MSTD_EU_AU_P3151 with Bluetooth software 4160.

Still have not found anything new.

On the other hand, the service advisor complimented me on the many useful tweaks I added to the car using VCDS (cornering lights, MMI menu to turn off DRLs, rain closing, self dipping passenger mirror, TPMS, Oil Temperature, auto rear wiper, using the hatch lights as brake lights, and others).


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> My software version is now MSTD_EU_AU_P3151 with Bluetooth software 4160.
> 
> Still have not found anything new.
> 
> On the other hand, the service advisor complimented me on the many useful tweaks I added to the car using VCDS (cornering lights, MMI menu to turn off DRLs, rain closing, self dipping passenger mirror, TPMS, Oil Temperature, auto rear wiper, using the hatch lights as brake lights, and others).


Rain closing?!??! Rain closing?!?! Please please please point me to where you made those changes! I would *love* to do them if they can be done on a US A3!


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

davera3 said:


> Rain closing?!??! Rain closing?!?! Please please please point me to where you made those changes! I would *love* to do them if they can be done on a US A3!


Do you have access to VCDS?

Rain closing can only be programmed on the Light and Rain sensor, *not* the Light, Rain and *Humidity* Sensor.

If you don't know what your car is equipped with, PM me an auto-scan of your car.

Most of the tweaks are listed in the VCDS modification thread that's running here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6898009-Audi-A3-S3-8V-VCDS-VAG-COM-Modification-list


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> Do you have access to VCDS?
> 
> Rain closing can only be programmed on the Light and Rain sensor, *not* the Light, Rain and *Humidity* Sensor.
> 
> ...


Had access to a friend of a friends, but no more at the moment :-( I did search that thread, but could not find the rain sensor tweak. Can you point me to it, if you don't mind?


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

My MMI will freeze and crash if I plug in my iPhone6 through the MMI connection. Lets hope it fixes that....


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

My bad, I actually got the coding from here. Post #5. 
http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/299424-octavia-iii-vcds-adaptations-tried-and-tested/


----------

